# Fehler Android Studio: java.net.MalformedURLException: no protocol: http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mal .....



## tollewurst (2. Mai 2019)

Warum kommt der Fehler java.net.MalformedURLException: no protocol: http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mal ..... usw.
müsste doch eigentlich korrekt formatiert sein

public void sendToServer(final String text) {
    try {
        String servertext=server + text;
        System.out.println(servertext);
        String textparam = URLEncoder.encode(servertext, "UTF-8");

        URL scripturl = new URL(textparam); //<--- FEHLER HIER
        HttpURLConnection connection = (HttpURLConnection) scripturl.openConnection();
        connection.setDoOutput(true);
        connection.setRequestProperty("Content-Type", "application/x-www-form-urlencoded");
        connection.setFixedLengthStreamingMode(textparam.getBytes().length);


----------



## mihe7 (2. Mai 2019)

tollewurst hat gesagt.:


> http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mal ..... usw.
> müsste doch eigentlich korrekt formatiert sein


Nein. Das URL-Encoding bezieht sich nicht auf "http://"


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2019)

Wie mihe7 schon gesagt hat: Das URL-Encoding soll nur dazu dienen, dass Du Zeichen in der URL verwenden kannst, die sonst eigentlich nicht erlaubt sind. Aber die eigentliche URL muss natürlich bleiben.

Also als Beispiel.


			http://some.url/some/path/page.php?value=some%20value
		


Die URL: http://some.url/some/path/page.php
Parameter:
value= some value
==> das Leerzeichen wurde codiert, da dies sonst in der URL ungültig wäre.


----------

